# Georgia homeowner charged with murder in electrician's death



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Be careful out there...
https://www.foxnews.com/us/georgia-homeowner-charged-with-murder-in-electricians-death



> MARIETTA, Ga. – A Georgia homeowner accused of shooting two electricians working at his home has since been charged with murder.
> 
> News outlets report 68-year-old homeowner Larry Joel Epstein was charged with murder late last week after one of the electricians, 21-year-old Jake Horne, was taken off life support and died.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Won't pay,
No electricity for you!
Ok!
Buckshot for you. Bang, Bang


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, I'd bet they never saw that coming from the homeowner despite any argument they may have had.


----------



## Bleddyn (Aug 29, 2018)

I was previously a locksmith, and back during the housing crisis (when a lot of guys were busy changing locks for banks doing foreclosures) there was a lot of talk on the locksmithing forums about wearing body armour, always working in pairs, etc. It can be a dangerous world out there at times!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not going to let this bother me too much today. It's Georgia. Here's a nice lovely picture of Georgia. Oh wait, it's not.............


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I'm not going to let this bother me too much today. It's Georgia. Here's a nice lovely picture of Georgia. Oh wait, it's not.............


Hawaii is overrated. You need to get over it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bleddyn said:


> I was previously a locksmith, and back during the housing crisis (when a lot of guys were busy changing locks for banks doing foreclosures) there was a lot of talk on the locksmithing forums about wearing body armour, always working in pairs, etc. It can be a dangerous world out there at times!


I can kind of see that but not swapping out a breaker for Grandpop's tv receptacle.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Grandpa has more going on in his world than whatever electrical matter was being worked on that day. Had painters been there that day maybe a deceased painter would have been the outcome. RIP Sparky.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

zac said:


> Hawaii is overrated. You need to get over it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Say's you ,, Cause you ain't here.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Say's you ,, Cause you ain't here.


Been there did that. 
Cockroaches that fly, rats the size of cats and Samoans the size of...well... Samoans!
Still have family there and there's plenty of Samoans here so its all good. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

zac said:


> Hawaii is overrated. You need to get over it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, no chit. Ocean water is the worst kind of water.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This is a useless conversation. To each his own, I live a really nice life. In a very nice neighborhood , with exceptionally nice neighbors. So...................


Flying cockroaches are not prominent around my area, although they certainly were in Florida, but I have to kill a few a year for the wife. The little bitty German ones have sorta taken over the house and they make sure to turn off whatever lights the kids keep on and then they sweep up the floors and polish the mirrors for me while I'm away at work. Samoans and rats live downtown, not in Hawaii Kai. (actually there is an extremely wealthy Samoan family not too far from here- couple of streets. His place is a palace and his driveway is full of Mercedes and Tesla's.) I live next door to a wealthy Tahitian lady and her Hawaiin husband, very nice people, I wouldn't want it any other way. 


You are nuts, but you probably chose to rent in the slum which is pretty common mistake for GI's and Navy boys. It's no wonder you ran off.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

> MARIETTA, Ga. – A Georgia homeowner accused of shooting two electricians working at his home has since been charged with murder.



How many times do I have to tell you? *ALMOND!* Not Ivory!


----------



## jim30011 (Mar 11, 2019)

Bad news about shooting..I live in Georgia and saw the news story but they didn't mention it was electricians.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I worked on several public schools in Oakland for a minute . The first night our generator got stolen . The cops ask if we were armed and we said no . The cop told us bring guns you will need them . After that conversation we all had bring you're gun to work policy . We also had to hire armed security to walk the grounds while we worked . The cops told us because we were electricians the thugs knew our tools were pricey and we nothing but targets to them . 

Got to love night work in the ghetto YO .


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> This is a useless conversation. To each his own, I live a really nice life. In a very nice neighborhood , with exceptionally nice neighbors. So...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I lived on the west side of Kamehameha Highway on the beach! Went to Kaaawa elementary school. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

zac said:


> Actually I lived on the west side of Kamehameha Highway on the beach! Went to Kaaawa elementary school.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh my god, I know one of your teachers ..... intimately...so to speak, but for the love of God I can't remember her name right now. Maybe it will come to me. 

It was Gwen ***, I'm thinking it might not be a good idea to put her last name in public. Nice Chines Fillipino and good looking and sweet too. This goes back to early eighties...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have wired soo many houses in Kaaawa. And ate at Crouching Lion about a gazzilion times. That place is so pretty. But ....... dead end........


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jesus, I hope Barry Soetoro and the Red Chinese take over Hawaii so we don't have to hear about it anymore.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> How many times do I have to tell you? *ALMOND!* Not Ivory!




it was P&S ivory which is almost almond... I can see the confusion.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Very sad to hear. You just never know whats going to happen when you leave to go to work.

Maybe it was buyers remorse. Maybe the guy wanted an outlet fixed, and they sold him a service upgrade and EV charger.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

They should of used flat rate upfront!


This is what happens with two guys on T&M.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cow said:


> They should of used flat rate upfront!
> 
> 
> This is what happens with two guys on T&M.....


Dude, I was literally going to post "I guarantee you that they charged him T&M." :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::biggrin:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

....


----------

